# Cheers from Italy



## macheath (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi there!
I spent some time reading this forum and it's about time to introduce myself: I have just turned fourty, two kids, a little overweight and now also a proud Bianchi Sempre owner since August, 4th.
I am italian and live in Milano, north of Italy, and this summer I decided to go for a new bike. You are all aware what Italy means for road bikes, however (how funny is this?) here most riders are longing for US bikes, Cannondale first (the Caad10 easily ranks in the top five bikes of 2011) but also Scott (you know, Foil and CR1 are by right to sellers), Specy and Cervelo (not sure of it's from Canada) while in the US there are a lot of italian brands estimators.
Whatever, I was on the verge of buying a CR1 when, luckily, it went out of stock the very same week I made up my mind. I then started thinking about the bike manufacturers around Milan area and, believe it or not, I counted Cinelli, Colnago, De Rosa, Guerciotti and, with a little relaxing 30km (maybe less) ride on a bike lane from the city centre by a canal, Bianchi.
To tell the truth I actually wanted the Infinito but couldn't afford it (I chose to take the kids to the sea with the money I saved) so I switched to the Bianchi Sempre that was on display with the biggest discount: it came for just 1500€.
So it was the third choice and got what I found, the one with 105 and not even taking the chance of changing the wheels.
To cut it short, I fell in love with it: now I am spending the holidays by my inlaws in the south of Italy in a sort of road cycling paradise and have been riding every single day. It turned out to be comfortable enough though its stiffness copies perfectly the tarmac and I am being really confident with the sensations I feel riding it. Next spring I will surely go for a pair of new wheels, being them the Shamal or Fulcrum R3. In the meantime I keep pushing! 
Please consider me a resource in Italy for whatever need you may have, also if you are planning a trip around here: I guess it's a great country for bicycle enthusiasts.


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

sounds like you found what you wanted, enjoy it. 

Ciao!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

macheath said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am italian and live in Milano, north of Italy, and this summer I decided to go for a new bike. You are all aware what Italy means for road bikes, however (how funny is this?) here most riders are longing for US bikes, Cannondale first (the Caad10 easily ranks in the top five bikes of 2011) but also Scott (you know, Foil and CR1 are by right to sellers), Specy and Cervelo (not sure of it's from Canada) while in the US there are a lot of italian brands estimators.
> 
> Please consider me a resource in Italy for whatever need you may have, also if you are planning a trip around here: I guess it's a great country for bicycle enthusiasts.


Benvenuto amico.

Here in the US we (well, at least some of us) have a passion for bella biciclettas from the land of the Ferraris, Lambos and beautiful women. :thumbsup:

Thank you for your offer and, again, benvenuto!

Here are two Italian beauties, from different eras.

From the past....



















From the present...


----------



## DaveVelo (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello from California. I'd write to you in italian but it would take longer since I am still begining level. Am planning to relocate to Southern Italy but still undecided exactly where to settle in. Am an older, well seasoned rider. Don't mind the flats but need easy, close access to a good climb. Inexpensive living is a necessity. What part of the south are you inlaws from? Ciao e migliori saluti!


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome! I just joined the Bianchi fold, too.

You gotta post pictures of your rides throughout Italy, I'm sure many a poster (and not just Bianchi owners) would love to live vicariously through you. 

I'll bet the food is good, as well. Mangia! Mangia!


----------

